# Lye smell..?



## ChinahSea (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new at CP, and going through my "learning curve". 
My first batch was really gross. Didn't make enough for the mold and forgot to add scent (  sigh..). 
The second batch was overheated to the point of basic volcano out of the mold. Both got tossed.
Third seems way better - swapped out the water and used espresso and added 1 Tbl per lb fresh ground coffee grounds at trace. Did this batch at room temp, which worked out far better for me.
My question at this point is - now that it's cut, it smells more like the Lye and less like the coffee. Will this Lye smell go away during the cure stage?


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by lye smell. Does it just smell like soap? My coffee soap (made with strong coffee instead of water) doesn't smell like coffee either. It just smells soapy. It did start to smell weird when I stored it in an air-tight container, but after I put it back out in the air that went away. I think for a coffee smell you may have to use FO. I could be wrong on that though.


----------



## ChinahSea (Mar 17, 2013)

It's like a hot smell... like maybe the smell left over from the fumes of the Lye water. I thought of using the FO but too impatient to order and wait for it to arrive (LoL). Thank you for responding. Good to know I'm not the only one who likes coffee =)


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 17, 2013)

I totally understand being impatient! I think we have lots of coffee soap makers here. I'd be ok with having an IV drip of coffee at all times.


----------



## ChinahSea (Mar 17, 2013)

Me too..!!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 17, 2013)

Try a zap test and see if its possibly lye heavy you can stick your tongue to it and see if you get a zap. If yes, then it's lye heavy. Lye is a very distinct smell


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2013)

Coffee soap will often smell like that in the beginning.  Give it time, it will go away.  I find that the coffee scent does not stick, or come through in the end product.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 18, 2013)

Chinah  can you give us the recipe formula in its all?  That will help alot.  Also did you run this thru a lye calculator?


----------



## ChinahSea (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok... I'll do it!! I've been wondering why one would do this zap test, but now I understand it's going to be useful to me. Thanks for the suggestion! :smile:


----------



## ChinahSea (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Lindy. Yup - the lye smell went away, as did the coffee smell. Pretty bars, but will add FO next time.


----------

